# [SOLVED] Wireless connection keeps failing



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a ZyXEL G-302 v3 802.11g wireless PCI adapter in my PC. It connects to the internet through a Zyxel router connected to another PC downstairs (I don't know if these details are important, but if they are, let me know). Most of the time, the connection is good, and stays at around 18 Mbps. In case the connection is broken, I can simply press "Repair" to reset it. However, lately almost every time I turn on the computer, the connection simply cuts off after some time (which can be several hours, or just a few minutes after I turn on the computer). The task bar icon and window for the Zyxel driver disappears, and I can't get it to come back again (and even when I can, it's useless). If I try to repair the connection, the window stops at "Disabling your wireless adapter", and won't go any further (you can't cancel it either). Bottom line is: when this happens, my internet connection is simply dead. The only way I can restart it is to restart the computer (which gets really annoying after some time).

Other side effects in case the connection fails: 

- sound (and maybe even video) drivers all stop working, so I can't play any sound files
- some programs (especially those that need sound drivers, like Windows Media Player) won't work, and stop responding (so I need the Task Manager to shut them down)
- when I try to shut down the computer, it stops at "Windows is shutting down" (I never waited for hours to see whether or not it would finally shut down, so I pressed the Power button for five seconds to kill it)

Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

You appear to have multiple issues with the computer in question other than simple networking issues.

I think you need to deal with all of the issues before you worry about the networking stuff.


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

The issues start WHEN the network fails. They never appear at any other time. It happens completely at random, and sometimes only the internet connection fails.

I don't know what is the source of the problem, I can only tell that every time this happens, the first sign is that the network disconnects and cannot repair itself.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

I still don't think this is a networking issue. A simple networking issue doesn't scramble the rest of the machine.


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

OK, thanks! Where do you think I should ask then?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

Perhaps try doing an SFC repair to start: SFC Tutorial.


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

I think it worked... I can't tell right away.

Thanks anyway! Also, is there any way I can set my connection to repair itself automatically if it starts to lose the signal?


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

Or perhaps any way to secure a good connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

I think my equipment is a bunch of [email protected] 

During online play for example, the connection always screws around and causes constant lag (not to mention frustration). Especially when I try XBOX Live (yeah, the thing uses the PC to go online). Do you think I need better hardware? Perhaps a direct connection through an ethernet cable?


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

The adapter also has something about "802.11 b/g mixed" or "802.11b only" (wireless mode) and "long" "short" or "auto" preamble mode.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

I'd leave those settings at their defaults.


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

My adapter uses channel 6, however it doesn't have a set profile (it simply searches for any nearby connection). Should I try changing the channel, and set up a profile to my router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

Changing channels is one of the first things I do when I have wireless issues.


----------



## DarkAvenger (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing*

The SFC repair seems to have done it! Thanks a lot man!

The connection still sucks sometimes, but I think I can handle it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, nothing's perfect. :smile:


----------

